# Tory Burch Friends and Family



## chavezslp

I ordered a York Tote in Navy from NM Cusp using a 20% off coupon. I have not used it yet but I noticed someone said that TB will be having a F&F sale soon. When will that be? I actually am planning on returning the navy york tote for the straw tote but wondering if I will get a better deal than 20% off through TB F&F? Thanks!!!


----------



## pink1

TB excluded York totes from their last promotion.  I'm guessing they may do so again??


----------



## chavezslp

Ok, thanks!!


----------



## Mariehd

Anyone know when the F&F sale is going to be?  I have quite a list of items I want to purchase, just wondering if I should wait...


----------



## discobelle

I think late April or early May.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Late April - about a week or two before Mother's Day.


----------



## lettuceshop

Just got an email this morning for Bloomingdales F&F...Tory Burch seems to be excluded from everything.


----------



## AirJewels

I hate how TB is excluded from Bloomingdale's F&F.  It didn't used to be!  Don't they realize they're losing money?


----------



## hellotea

Anyone ever purchased any TB designed exclusively for Bloomingdales? I'm wondering about the quality. They have all the Bloomies TB on sale. 

Can't decide whether to get this wristlet in black from the sale or wait for the TB F&F sale for a black saffiano wristlet. Read on another thread that the saffiano quality was sub par on the wallets.

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...1230916&CategoryID=1002730&LinkType=#fn=spp=9


----------



## gurlsaved

SA from Tory Burch said the FF sale should be at the end of this month or beginning of May. So not too long away!


----------



## Winthrop44

Is it usually 20% or 25%?


----------



## lettuceshop

My SA told me yesterday that the pre sale would start April 17, it's a tiered sale, the more you spend the more you save.


----------



## gurlsaved

lettuceshop said:


> My SA told me yesterday that the pre sale would start April 17, it's a tiered sale, the more you spend the more you save.



Do you know the first tiers? From past experience, it will probably be 10% then move up to 25% as the top discount.


----------



## melland

gurlsaved said:


> Do you know the first tiers? From past experience, it will probably be 10% then move up to 25% as the top discount.



The last few tiered sales have all been much more than 10%. The last half of 2014 tiered sales were all:
Spend $250/$300 for 20% off.
Spend $500 for 25% off.
Spend $750 for 30% off.
They usually exclude Yorks and Revas.


----------



## lettuceshop

melland said:


> The last few tiered sales have all been much more than 10%. The last half of 2014 tiered sales were all:
> Spend $250/$300 for 20% off.
> Spend $500 for 25% off.
> Spend $750 for 30% off.
> They usually exclude Yorks and Revas.




Thanks, this sounds about right and I couldn't remember[emoji4]


----------



## christina_huxin

Ladies, this is such useful information! Thanks a lot! I've been wanting a York tote for a while! Not sure which size to get yet... I'm 5'5 so thinking the larger one. Does anyone know if it holds a 13' laptop?

NM is doing a $50 off $200 deal right now, so maybe better to take advantage of this deal instead?


----------



## lettuceshop

christina_huxin said:


> Ladies, this is such useful information! Thanks a lot! I've been wanting a York tote for a while! Not sure which size to get yet... I'm 5'5 so thinking the larger one. Does anyone know if it holds a 13' laptop?
> 
> NM is doing a $50 off $200 deal right now, so maybe better to take advantage of this deal instead?




Almost 100% sure that Tory will exclude the York totes, so if you can get it on sale somewhere else I would!


----------



## abdoutots

Hi ladies, I didn't get invited to the F&F event, but do you know if SA's would maybe honor the discount if I place a call and ask, or are they pretty strict about it?


----------



## Kkeely30

abdoutots said:


> Hi ladies, I didn't get invited to the F&F event, but do you know if SA's would maybe honor the discount if I place a call and ask, or are they pretty strict about it?





Don't worry, you didn't miss an invite. I think only pre sale started today. The actual sale will probably start next Friday and everyone can then partake.


----------



## abdoutots

Kkeely30 said:


> Don't worry, you didn't miss an invite. I think only pre sale started today. The actual sale will probably start next Friday and everyone can then partake.



Thanks! I've been holding out for a pair of wedges!


----------



## Kkeely30

abdoutots said:


> Thanks! I've been holding out for a pair of wedges!




I've been impatiently waiting for a new bag. Every day or so I check to make sure it's still in stock!


----------



## lettuceshop

Pre-sale did start yesterday, the sale will start next Friday and the discounts are just as a previous forum member said. I placed my order today for clothing and some espadrilles for my daughter, I am seriously stocked up now and need to stop spending, lol! 
Just for information Saks sale starts on Monday and they have 30% off, I didn't look to see what was excluded, no tiered spending with them so you automatically will get the 30% off with them.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

lettuceshop said:


> Pre-sale did start yesterday, the sale will start next Friday and the discounts are just as a previous forum member said. I placed my order today for clothing and some espadrilles for my daughter, I am seriously stocked up now and need to stop spending, lol!
> 
> Just for information Saks sale starts on Monday and they have 30% off, I didn't look to see what was excluded, no tiered spending with them so you automatically will get the 30% off with them.





The Saks Friends and Family presale code I got on Friday excluded TB and many other designers.  I hope the regular FnF doesn't exclude.

Will be interested to see what everyone gets in the sale.  I am not sure what I am going to order yet but I feel certain it will be something


----------



## Winthrop44

Yep, excluded from regular F&F too. Oh well, they don't have the bag I wanted anyway.


----------



## jennysong

Hi ladies! I didn't get an invite to the presale, but I called my SA in SF and he was able to order it in for me with the discount + free overnight shipping. Just sharing for the ladies who don't want to wait until next week for the sale to be open to the public!


----------



## lettuceshop

That's nice he did that for you, someone told me they can only invite a few clients to the presale. Photos who you get it, please.


----------



## gurlsaved

jennysong said:


> Hi ladies! I didn't get an invite to the presale, but I called my SA in SF and he was able to order it in for me with the discount + free overnight shipping. Just sharing for the ladies who don't want to wait until next week for the sale to be open to the public!




Hehe I also did this in the SF boutique! I've done it twice now. The ladies in the one at Westfield are so nice. Congrats on your items!


----------



## Selyn

Any idea what the sale is?


----------



## lettuceshop

Look back and see what Melland said, 
I did presale and this was confirmed,

Spend $250/$300 for 20% off.

Spend $500 for 25% off.

Spend $750 for 30% off.

They usually exclude Yorks and Revas.


----------



## Selyn

lettuceshop said:


> Look back and see what Melland said,
> I did presale and this was confirmed,
> 
> Spend $250/$300 for 20% off.
> 
> Spend $500 for 25% off.
> 
> Spend $750 for 30% off.
> 
> They usually exclude Yorks and Revas.


Ok thanks for the reply. I hope the sale starts soon.


----------



## lettuceshop

Selyn said:


> Ok thanks for the reply. I hope the sale starts soon.




It's either Friday or Saturday, do you have a big shopping list? I just got my new clothes today.


----------



## Kkeely30

Looks like the sale started today!  It's called The Spring Event. Enjoy!


----------



## lettuceshop

kkeely30 said:


> looks like the sale started today!  It's called the spring event. Enjoy!


----------



## discobelle

Bummer!  I was hoping it would be 25% everything like F&F has been in the past.


----------



## lindacris

I ordered a summer bag and shoes.  So glad the sale has gotten here.


----------



## Winthrop44

Frances Slouchy Satchel - Bark or Black? Can't decide.


----------



## pbnjam

Winthrop44 said:


> Frances Slouchy Satchel - Bark or Black? Can't decide.


Black!


----------



## Kkeely30

Winthrop44 said:


> Frances Slouchy Satchel - Bark or Black? Can't decide.




If you don't already have a great black bag, then pick black!


----------



## Harper2719

Winthrop44 said:


> Frances Slouchy Satchel - Bark or Black? Can't decide.




Bark!  It's such a good neutral.  Goes with everything.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Winthrop44 said:


> Frances Slouchy Satchel - Bark or Black? Can't decide.




Get the multi color one and get both colors plus white on one bag.


----------



## Selyn

lettuceshop said:


> It's either Friday or Saturday, do you have a big shopping list? I just got my new clothes today.


I just wanted to buy some miller sandals and they are excluded.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

I ordered the black white and tan (bark) Frances since I love my gray one so much!  And the light gold anchor t slides.   Just made the 30% threshold.    Supposedly will be here by the end of next week - however, I won't use the purse til after Memorial Day (i'm a purist about wearing white!) so it works out fine.  Both of these were available locally but at 2 different stores - so would not work for my 30% discount on each...  It was like getting the shoes for free.


----------



## Winthrop44

Thanks everyone. Unfortunately I decided I wanted the smaller slouchy Frances which is sold out. I hope they bring it back in French Grey and maybe add more colors for fall.


----------



## Harper2719

ALPurseFanatic said:


> I ordered the black white and tan (bark) Frances since I love my gray one so much!  And the light gold anchor t slides.   Just made the 30% threshold.    Supposedly will be here by the end of next week - however, I won't use the purse til after Memorial Day (i'm a purist about wearing white!) so it works out fine.  Both of these were available locally but at 2 different stores - so would not work for my 30% discount on each...  It was like getting the shoes for free.




This is a great looking bag!  Love the color blocking. Do you know if the bottom of the bag is black or ivory?  I would worry about the bottom getting dirty if it were ivory.


----------



## pink1

Anyone have the charm flats?  I saw them on a girl the other day and love.  Trying to figure out what else I need to get to the discount minimum.


----------



## Torybri

Selyn said:


> I just wanted to buy some miller sandals and they are excluded.


Ya I was kinda sad the Millers were excluded too.  Oh well, that didn't stop me from buying my "GULP". 7th pairs.


----------



## MiriSa

2 questions:

1.-Would you choose the Marion flap or the Marion chain shoulder? (both in black, pictures added)
2.-Does anyone know what is the return policy for itesm brough during the spring sales event? I'm thinking I can order both and decide when I have them, but I want to be 100% sure I can return the one I don't want 

Also I'm thinking in order a britten clutch in indian rose too


----------



## melland

MiriSa said:


> 2 questions:
> 
> 1.-Would you choose the Marion flap or the Marion chain shoulder? (both in black, pictures added)
> 2.-Does anyone know what is the return policy for itesm brough during the spring sales event? I'm thinking I can order both and decide when I have them, but I want to be 100% sure I can return the one I don't want
> 
> Also I'm thinking in order a britten clutch in indian rose too


Personally I'd go with the chain shoulder because I've never been fond of the flap-style. I feel like you're constantly flipping it out of your way and it can become quite bothersome if you are in and out of your bag often. It really comes down to your personal preference - there's just no right or wrong answer.

And yes, you can purchase both and then return the one you don't want to keep. I always try to keep the bags fairly wrapped up as much as possible I'm not certain about keeping them. Try to leave the wrapping on the handles and the tags, etc.


----------



## Winthrop44

Does TB do these sales more than once a year?


----------



## lee_dya

I vote for Marion chain shoulder!


----------



## melland

Winthrop44 said:


> Does TB do these sales more than once a year?



There are TB sales typically every two or three months.

Friends & Family or other holiday-themed Tiered Sales. Previous years have included Friends & Fans in late April (now) and again in October, a tiered Holiday Sale (Black Friday), President's Day, Fourth of July, Labor Day, etc. 

There are also Private Sales and times that sale merchandise is further reduced.


----------



## Winthrop44

melland said:


> There are TB sales typically every two or three months.
> 
> Friends & Family or other holiday-themed Tiered Sales. Previous years have included Friends & Fans in late April (now) and again in October, a tiered Holiday Sale (Black Friday), President's Day, Fourth of July, Labor Day, etc.
> 
> There are also Private Sales and times that sale merchandise is further reduced.


 
Thank you.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Everything I want to buy is excluded (dip dye Revas). The only bag that I was interested was the Frances satchel but I really don't need another gray or black bag. Hope all of you are able to get what you want and enjoy your purchases


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Neiman Marcus has a $100 off $400 today with no TB exclusions.  I ordered the leather wrap fitbit bracelet in gold/black and the fitbit gold necklace.  I got some non TB to get to $400.


----------



## Torybri

harlem_cutie said:


> Everything I want to buy is excluded (dip dye Revas). The only bag that I was interested was the Frances satchel but I really don't need another gray or black bag. Hope all of you are able to get what you want and enjoy your purchases


I'm craving a blue pair of the Dip-Dye Revas. Sadly neither of my TB boutiques have them yet.  I'm 
thinkin' they might be an online item only???


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Neiman Marcus has a $100 off $400 today with no TB exclusions.  I ordered the leather wrap fitbit bracelet in gold/black and the fitbit gold necklace.  I got some non TB to get to $400.


 
Great tip. The purse I want would be cheaper thru NM now!


----------



## MiriSa

melland said:


> Personally I'd go with the chain shoulder because I've never been fond of the flap-style. I feel like you're constantly flipping it out of your way and it can become quite bothersome if you are in and out of your bag often. It really comes down to your personal preference - there's just no right or wrong answer.
> 
> And yes, you can purchase both and then return the one you don't want to keep. I always try to keep the bags fairly wrapped up as much as possible I'm not certain about keeping them. Try to leave the wrapping on the handles and the tags, etc.





Thanks!! I ordered the marion chain and the britten clutch  so excited!! pics to come when they arrive


----------



## Winthrop44

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Great tip. The purse I want would be cheaper thru NM now!



Yep, mine too!  They still don't have the color or size I want but I'm considering other options because of the great deal.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

I just ordered some denim Quinns from Sak's sale - 30%... They started a new sale.  They have some Millers and a few other cute styles.


----------



## abdoutots

Kkeely30 said:


> I've been impatiently waiting for a new bag. Every day or so I check to make sure it's still in stock!



Curious if you were able to get the bag you had your eye on. My sophie wedges arrived today and they are perfect! Love them so much, I wish I would've ordered two pairs


----------



## Kkeely30

abdoutots said:


> Curious if you were able to get the bag you had your eye on. My sophie wedges arrived today and they are perfect! Love them so much, I wish I would've ordered two pairs




Congrats on your wedges!  I ended up purchasing the toggle bucket in equestrian orange which I love!  So fun! I do wish I had ordered a pair of shoes now though.


----------



## abdoutots

Kkeely30 said:


> Congrats on your wedges!  I ended up purchasing the toggle bucket in equestrian orange which I love!  So fun! I do wish I had ordered a pair of shoes now though.



Congrats! That is such a beautiful bag and shade of orange. Glad we were able to get what we wanted.


----------

